# R33 GTR Fan Cowling/Shroud



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

If you have the above pleas PM


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you know this is like £40 new?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

PM me Mo we can get you a new one for not much cash  

Rich


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

What's the part number?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

21475-81T00


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you pm me a price delivered to Northern Ireland?


----------

